# *Mini-Update* (8-8-04)



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OK, wash and waxed the cars at my place this weekend. Snapped a few quick shots with my shitty camera. Here..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice. is the poontiac yours too?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

No, that's one of my good friend's T/A, he just got it a few weeks ago. It's his 2nd but this one is 6spd and the other was auto. BTW, that isn't me in the second picture.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh, okay. i was gonna have to have you voted outa club mofo cuz of that poontiac if it was yours.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^LOL

I'm not a big fan of Pontiac but I have a thing for the Trans Am. Those things are _quick!_


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Damn.. those wheels look like they would catch a scrape on the curb really easy if you weren't too carefull. That lip is almost stickin out.. but other than that the car needs A) More cowbell, and B) Turbo. Other than that.. keep on truckin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good as usual


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Definately more cow bell.


----------



## Blkdragn (May 11, 2004)

Looking good man! Lets see some performance mods!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice.. get more gear so we can slap a liuspeed sticker on there


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice and clean. The way it should be. Cool pics.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Tom... ur car looks amazing... its squeaky clean

r u still gonna install the SE front and sides??


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> r u still gonna install the SE front and sides??


Yep, just waiting for James(Dry) to get his ass back from camp so I can take a trip up to NY and get the sides. Then i'll take both pieces to the shop and have them painted and installed.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Lookin good. :thumbup:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Lookin Hot! What size are your rims?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Zman125 said:


> Lookin Hot! What size are your rims?



Thanks, they are..

17" Gunmetal Drag DR-1 (w/ polished lip)


----------

